# ** Wanted - Premium Edition DBA Wheels



## Niall-Mc (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, I’m looking for premium edition DBA wheels. Must be in mint condition and factory colour. Ideally without tyres but may consider with tyres. Thanks


----------



## Niall-Mc (Jul 15, 2020)

Still looking


----------

